# MAC Haul 170709



## MarsG (Jul 18, 2009)

Although not new to MAC, I have only just become an addict a few months ago so you can say that I am kind of a newbie. This is also the first time I´m posting my haul on Specktra. 
I bought these yesterday. Pics are clickable for larger view.

From CC - 131, 226 & Eclectic Edge l/g
Attachment 9337


I wasn´t actually interested in the Naked Honey collection but picked-up the high-light powder in Golden Nectar anyways. Oops..
Attachment 9335

And finally, I got the 15 e/s palette with the following shades : White Frost, Shroom, Rice Paper, Kid, Espresso, Satin Taupe, Paradisco, Copperplate, Poison Pen & Flourishing. 
Attachment 9336

The MA forgot to include Carbon & I lost track of what I was getting so I didn´t realize this was missing until I got home. 
I can fit in another 5 pans in the palette. Any suggestions for must-have shades I should add to this palette? TIA.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 18, 2009)

amber lights e/s = <3

vanilla is another good e/s too, along with possibly pressing some naked pigment into a pan


----------



## dopista (Jul 18, 2009)

Woodwinked e/s


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jul 18, 2009)

Well you need to go back and get carbon for one, lol.  And humid, it's such a gorgeous color. And club, because it's a nice brown color, but ovr black it's a nice teal color too.  So you get 2 colors in 1.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 18, 2009)

Great haul!! enjoy your goodiez


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

Carbon, Woodwinked, Sketch, Humid and Mulch! Great haul!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2009)

^^^ agree on the colors mentioned. Great haul!!!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you ALL for the suggestions!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 18, 2009)

all that glitters!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 18, 2009)

nice selections! enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 18, 2009)

White Frost, Shroom, Rice Paper, Kid, Espresso, Satin Taupe, Paradisco, Copperplate, Poison Pen & Flourishing.

Amberlights, woodwinked, bronze, vanillia, nylon, Freshwater, deep truth etc...

IMO you should get a few from the upcoming Starflash reunion collection 
"Love that look" which comes out on the 30th. I suggest Grand Entrance, Smoke and Diamonds, Go! (looks like bronze imo), Style Snob (dupe for satallite dreams), strike a pose, r rated, or one up (beautiful green)


----------



## MarsG (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_
IMO you should get a few from the upcoming Starflash reunion collection 
"Love that look" which comes out on the 30th. I suggest Grand Entrance, Smoke and Diamonds, Go! (looks like bronze imo), Style Snob (dupe for satallite dreams), strike a pose, r rated, or one up (beautiful green)_

 
Yes! There´s been a lot of buzz about this collection. I´ll definitely go check it out when it´s released (next month i think) in Norway.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 18, 2009)

You have a nice haul! You will love both the 226 brush and the 131 brush! Those brushes are pure love! Also, you are lucky to have Poisen Pen e/s! I sure do want to go back to my CCO sometime and get it.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_You have a nice haul! You will love both the 226 brush and the 131 brush! Those brushes are pure love! Also, you are lucky to have Poisen Pen e/s! I sure do want to go back to my CCO sometime and get it._

 
Thank you! And yes Poison Pen is beautiful. It was actually the MA that suggested it to me. I didn´t even know it is not available on the mac website. 
I´d offer to get it for you, but have to warn that the prices in Norway are much higher, i paid about USD 15 for the pan.


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 19, 2009)

great haul! and you have nice choices of colors too!


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 19, 2009)

is the highlight powder any good? I've been looking at it all week online debating whether to bother with it or not :S


----------



## MarsG (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmenitaaa* 

 
_is the highlight powder any good? I've been looking at it all week online debating whether to bother with it or not :S_

 
I haven´t tried it a lot of times but so far I must say that it is quite sheer. Maybe a bit too sheer. I am NC25 and when I applied Golden Nectar with the 131 brush, it barely showed. I think it will show better with a denser brush. I am kinda regretting not getting Sunny by Nature from CC instead, that was a tad darker. However, the texture of GN is really nice and smooth. I´d like to give it a few more tries before deciding if I truly like it or not.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a really good haul. nice splurge!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Carbon, Woodwinked, Sketch, Humid and Mulch! Great haul!!!_

 





  Great haul! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## reenabina23 (Jul 22, 2009)

vanilla, knight divine, woodwinked, mulch, sumptous olive, and you better get that carbon!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great haul!


----------

